# 28% body fat to 14-15% in 19 weeks?



## dooble95 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi all, been training for just over a year now, and took my first BF test on one of the machines.. probably not the most accurate but oh well... it turned out to be 28% which i wasn't happy about at all, so as of next monday i'm starting a new routine/diet. posted my new routine and diet up, to which people have responded positively to the routine, but in all fairness, the diet was a pile of SH!T. if i nail the diet on the head and do it by the book, do you reckon i'll be able to drop from 28% BF to 14-15% BF in 19 weeks?

cheers Joe


----------



## dooble95 (Feb 5, 2012)

BONE said:


> Yes easily,
> 
> are you going to be doing cardio?
> 
> ...


was thinking of trying to hit 12% but thought it was a bit to ambitious haha, will be doing 20mins on the step machine on a weight day, and 40mins on a cardio day. So will be doing around 160minutes on that a week aswell as my normal weight training.

haven't sorted out my diet yet, but will consist of mainly low carb food apart from brown bread and oats.

no drugs just supplements- all the vitamins and protein shakes


----------



## dooble95 (Feb 5, 2012)

Monday - back + bis + forearms

20mins stair climber

3 x lat pull

3 x dead lift

3 x one armed dumbell rows

3 x cable machine rows

3 x 21's

3 x cross cable bicep curls

Tuesday - chest + tris

20mins stair climber

3 x flat bench press

3 x incline bench press

3 x decline bench press

3 x standing cable machine flys

3 x overhead cable tricep extensions

3 x tricep kickbacks

3 x tricep pushdown (rope)

Wednesday - rest day

Thursday - legs + abs

20mins stair climber

5 x squats

3 x leg press

3 x calf raises

5 x crunches

3 x plank

3 x rotary torso

Friday - shoulders + traps

20mins stair climber

3 x barbell close grip, wide grip, shoulder press

3 x deltoid raises

3 x standing shoulder flys

3 x lateral raises

3 x barbell shrugs

3 x dumbell shrugs

3 x head raises

Saturday - cardio + abs + forearms

40mins stair climber

20mins cross trainer

5 x crunches

3 x plank

3 x rotary torso

3 x palms up wrist curl

3 x palms down wrist curl

3 x barbell wrist rolls

Sunday - rest

thats my training plan i'm starting on monday, will be training at 8pm on weekdays due to work, and 2pm on saturdays


----------



## hoggig (Dec 14, 2008)

dooble95 said:


> Hi all, been training for just over a year now, and took my first BF test on one of the machines.. probably not the most accurate but oh well... it turned out to be 28% which i wasn't happy about at all, so as of next monday i'm starting a new routine/diet. posted my new routine and diet up, to which people have responded positively to the routine, but in all fairness, the diet was a pile of SH!T. if i nail the diet on the head and do it by the book, do you reckon i'll be able to drop from 28% BF to 14-15% BF in 19 weeks?
> 
> cheers Joe


Hi Mate,

I've just got back into the game after a year or so off due to injury and have a similar target. Weighed in last week at 27%, 197lb. Hoping to drop to about 15% too in about 12-15 weeks. Will be interested in how you get on and what your diet will be like as I see that critical to get right.


----------



## JAY TB (Jan 22, 2012)

You know your stuff Bone, is that you in your avi? You look trim mate.

Im 13.3 now, and wanting to add a stone.

So would you suggest less cardio? I've cut down, but mindfull of this MyProtein Extreme Gainer I'm taking 2 to 3 times a day,

dont wanna end up with fat.


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

I run at least 20 miles every week do weights routine & the best BF I have ever managed was 15% I'd need to go drugs route for 12% or cardio my self to skin & bone. Good luck though.


----------



## dooble95 (Feb 5, 2012)

BONE said:


> Why the stair climer, and you do cardio before weights?
> 
> Id do 30mins cross trainer mon-sat. When the weight slows id add another 30-45mins first thing in the morning before breakie if possible, or get out for a 30min run/cycle.
> 
> ...


cheers for that info mate, do the cardio after training had just put it in there. i did use to do more cross trainer, but burn calories quicker on the stair climber so tend to stick to that, and also got told the cross trainer works off a bit more muscle than the stair climber?

Would do cardio in the morning, but i'm up at 6 for work, so may be a bit difficult.

And thanks for that last piece of advice its appreciated


----------



## dooble95 (Feb 5, 2012)

Milzeh said:


> I run at least 20 miles every week do weights routine & the best BF I have ever managed was 15% I'd need to go drugs route for 12% or cardio my self to skin & bone. Good luck though.


sounds pretty tough going, but heard running was the worst for muscle usage?, so always tended to stay away from it.

I thought that I might have been able to cut it down to that percentage without drugs? as long as i can loose over 12%+ in the next 19 weeks i'll be a happy guy!


----------



## wannabebeef (Feb 7, 2012)

Not meaning to threadjack but I'm in the same situation as dooble, got 8-9 weeks to go from around 25% to 15% or lower. I do madcows, and do a 1.25 mile run twice a week. Is that enough? After reading what dooble does, I'm guessing it's not. I don't have access to a gym, not paying for one since I have weights at home. Should I up my cardio a fair amount? Eating 1900 a day, 160 protein, 200 carbs, 50 fat.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

dooble95 said:


> sounds pretty tough going, but heard running was the worst for muscle usage?, so always tended to stay away from it.
> 
> I thought that I might have been able to cut it down to that percentage without drugs? as long as i can loose over 12%+ in the next 19 weeks i'll be a happy guy!


You will be fairly lucky too. Milzeh is right in saying that it will require more cardio than you currently have, personally I was playing football twice a week and running a 10k a week when I lost most of my bf.

You may believe that running wastes your muscles, and to a small degree this can be true but you need to do a fair ammount of running before it becomes a problem, I would be looking to do 20mins HIIT a day if I could stand it.

Don't set a goal like that in such a short time, you will set yourself up for a fall, baby steps mate. I set out to get below 10%bf from 22-23% (ish) a year ago and i'm still working towards it and I get closer with the more knowlage about diet and training I get but not everyone can do it overnight.


----------



## Dapps (Jun 28, 2011)

im on a similar path myself im around 28% BF and want to get to around 10% by late july ,my diet is really cleaned up and my workout routine is sorted ive lost around 12 pounds in just over a month so things seem to be on the right track


----------



## dooble95 (Feb 5, 2012)

bartonz20let said:


> You will be fairly lucky too. Milzeh is right in saying that it will require more cardio than you currently have, personally I was playing football twice a week and running a 10k a week when I lost most of my bf.
> 
> You may believe that running wastes your muscles, and to a small degree this can be true but you need to do a fair ammount of running before it becomes a problem, I would be looking to do 20mins HIIT a day if I could stand it.
> 
> Don't set a goal like that in such a short time, you will set yourself up for a fall, baby steps mate. I set out to get below 10%bf from 22-23% (ish) a year ago and i'm still working towards it and I get closer with the more knowlage about diet and training I get but not everyone can do it overnight.


cheers for that mate,, would really like to shed a fare amount of BF though before the start of July. If you don't mind me asking, whats your diet plan? as at the moment im having a lot of trouble putting one together. At the moment this is where i stand with my diet plan and this is what i will be having daily.

Breakfast;

porridge with 1 scoop protein

2 pieces brown toast

Snack;

turkey breast

Lunch;

tuna or salmon, mixed veg and asparagus.

Snack;

protein shake

Tea;

chicken breast with mixed veg.

unfortunately i know it sounds weird but due to my hayfever I have also developed a allergy for fresh fruit, so all my vitamins from fruits will come through supplement tablets and juice.

cheers Joe


----------



## dooble95 (Feb 5, 2012)

Dapps said:


> im on a similar path myself im around 28% BF and want to get to around 10% by late july ,my diet is really cleaned up and my workout routine is sorted ive lost around 12 pounds in just over a month so things seem to be on the right track


may i ask you to, what is your daily diet plan mate? help is needed on this one, as really struggling to get it together, and starting it next monday, so any help would do 

cheers Joe


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

dooble95 said:


> sounds pretty tough going, but heard running was the worst for muscle usage?, so always tended to stay away from it.
> 
> I thought that I might have been able to cut it down to that percentage without drugs? as long as i can loose over 12%+ in the next 19 weeks i'll be a happy guy!


If you run very long distance in one go you risk breaking down some muscle for energy yes. A few months back in Muscle & fitness mag there was a big body builder who did lots of running as part of his regime. His body fat must have been 10% & the muscle mass was large & really showed through. can't remember his name. When I do 10k's for various charities I'll always see some muscular guys run, & some do very well for their size. They will never be mountain goats getting top times but they do it for fitness & a challenge like myself.


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

add some bcaas into the equation as well mate before and after your cardio sessions will help reduce muscle wastage.


----------



## dooble95 (Feb 5, 2012)

BONE said:


> Mate dont worry about muscle, just eat loads of protein and get good sleep and start doing loads of cardio.


cheers again bone, starting on Monday so will probably start a journal up on here if any of you want to check my progress etc.

Sleeping at the moment isn't the best for me though, as not training till 8 and then with as i'm with my training partner, and then doing cardio, can be there for over 2 hours some nights, and then the 6am wake up doesn't go down to well.

cheers Joe


----------



## dooble95 (Feb 5, 2012)

xkrdan said:


> add some bcaas into the equation as well mate before and after your cardio sessions will help reduce muscle wastage.


is there any you'd particularly recommend? or would any brand do?


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

dooble95 said:


> cheers for that mate,, would really like to shed a fare amount of BF though before the start of July. If you don't mind me asking, whats your diet plan? as at the moment im having a lot of trouble putting one together. At the moment this is where i stand with my diet plan and this is what i will be having daily.
> 
> Breakfast;
> 
> ...


I think its more important to look at it in a different way, its not really what you eat but what the food you eat contains, personally I record everything I eat in this way.

Breakfast

Porridge 310kcal - 15.2g Protein

1 scoop of whey 127kcal - 17.5g Protein

I do this for a full day and try to keep kcals under my set level whilst keeping protein to 1.5-2g/lb of body weight, that way what I eat and when I eat it doesn't matter too much, if i'm doing keto I add carbs and fats into the mix too.

Working this way has helped me discover what foods to add and what to drop. For example, I love toast and can eat it every day, see you have it for breakfast too, but at say 210kcal roughly with butter and only like 8g protein in 2 slices its something I can drop for say 2 eggs 144kcal and 12.6g protein, less kcals and more protein. Only have toast on a weekend now as a treat.

So at the end of the day it might be 1980kcal 235g Protein.

For me, as long as I get my some essential fats and try to keep carbs from the lower end of the GI scale i'm quite happy.

One thing I will say, as i'm looking to get the bf% down even further I have been advised to get the protein as high as possible and to do more cardio as recently my cardio had slipped a bit and other UKM members thought my protein was too low (was 1g/lb)


----------



## dooble95 (Feb 5, 2012)

bartonz20let said:


> I think its more important to look at it in a different way, its not really what you eat but what the food you eat contains, personally I record everything I eat in this way.
> 
> Breakfast
> 
> ...


thanks a lot for that mate, reps up for you and bone, been a great help


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

dooble95 said:


> is there any you'd particularly recommend? or would any brand do?


currently use reflex myself bud there the only ones i have ever used as i get a good deal on them i would imagine any half decent brand would do just NOT holland barrets own branded ****e lol then your fine


----------



## dooble95 (Feb 5, 2012)

xkrdan said:


> currently use reflex myself bud there the only ones i have ever used as i get a good deal on them i would imagine any half decent brand would do just NOT holland barrets own branded ****e lol then your fine


cheers mate  yeah not going near holland & barretts, they rob all my money! haha


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Just about to start the same thing put on some nice weight due to bulking but looking to drop the BF


----------

